# York, PA - M Adult, LH



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

http://gi91.photobucket.com/groups/k301/H3VU5JXU4D/YorkPA709Tiger1.jpg

http://gi91.photobucket.com/groups/k301/H3VU5JXU4D/YorkPa709Tiger-2.jpg

He is in a kill shelter. We can have a full eval done AND transport will be arranged. Additionally, we will ensure ALL medical care done prior to transport if anyone able to help.
Contact: Michele Avery [mailto:[email protected]] 
Tiger is a 2 year old long-haired German Shepherd, approx. 70-80 lbs, purebred who was surrendered to the York County SPCA. He was surrendered due to the owner moving out of the country. He is good with other dogs and kids, but not good with cats. He is housebroken. He is not kenneling well at all in the shelter. Due to the stressful environment, the normally sweet Shepherd is acting aggressively. He really needs out of the scary shelter and into a home environment.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Gorgeous male, York PA*

Duplicate thread


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Gorgeous male, York PA*

AND the rules for HEADERS need to be followed


----------

